# Funy and just plain cute!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have hundreds of pics of my babies and started organizing my folders and decided I had to post some of my favorites. I gots ta say my kids is pretty cute..... My precious Tommy has to be first. He was the light of my life and always made me smile.








Lounging like the diva that he was...








Tommy says, "I got myself a big white girl!"








Parallel parking... Never easy for anyone...








My bed! Back up bitches!!








Thanksgiving turkey overload...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Sometimes one chair just isn't enough....








Doesn't everyone keep their dogs on the table?








Hellooooo. Is anybody out there??








Crazy eye? I ain't got no crazy eye....








AHHHHHGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Nooooo, not the toenails!!








Ahhh, belly rub. Yes, much better....








So do you think anyone will notice these aren't my real teeth??








Back away from MY mom's food. She's gonna share with me!








It took a little lesson from the crazy dog to show me that she REALLY wanted to eat raw...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Hello adoring public. Let me give you my best smile.








What? It's movie night....








The morning after...








So freakin' tired...








I think I've spotted an alien...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Tommy smile!!!








Duuuude....








You are getting sleeeeeepy.....








What the hell's up with this tiny tree. And where's my present?!








Can I has one more mojito??


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Okay, maybe one too many...








Seriously? It's Monday already??








A scene from Jonestown...








Would anyone like a little wine with their Chi's??








Or just a wino Chi?
Does anyone notice a drinking theme here??


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love your pictures Donna!
You always seem to get the best shots!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome photos Donna! Your lil guys all have so much character, love the captions too lol :lol:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have about 50 more that I think are totally amusing but am trying to not be obnoxious. Okay, not too obnoxious. :biggrin1: And I do know how to spell "funny" but don't know how to change the title of this thread! Oops...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

How freaking adorable and you cracked me up with some of those captions!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, those are all great!! I'm sitting here laughing out loud, not only at the pics; but at your captions!! Those were hilarious!! I especially like the one with the tassel on it's head!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Khan said:


> OK, those are all great!! I'm sitting here laughing out loud, not only at the pics; but at your captions!! Those were hilarious!! I especially like the one with the tassel on it's head!!


That was Toby. Clearly he can't handle his liquor...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/attachments/pictures/5283-funy-just-plain-cute-wine-chis.jpg

LOL! Your pictures are fantastic!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i would like to live in your house, just for a day.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So cute.. I bet YOU need some wine sometimes after dealing with so many little ones- lol! :smile:

Are they all rescues?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha your pics always crack me up, your dogs do the cutest things and the captions are hilarious! Great pics, very spoiled puppies :smile:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So freaking cute. what's with the tongue's are they to big for there mouth's. They are so funny hanging out all over the place. I like the Jone's town caption really gave me a giggle.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> So cute.. I bet YOU need some wine sometimes after dealing with so many little ones- lol! :smile:
> 
> Are they all rescues?


Ha! I'm drinking right now! Everyone is a rescue other than my Dachshund. They were from different places and situations but were in need of a new home so here they are.
And Herzo, Toby does have the longest tongue for a dog his size you'll ever see. He has all his teeth so that's not why his hangs out. He licked my ankle once and his tongue went all the way around it! I'm not kidding! Lily's tongue hangs out on a regular basis but she has very few teeth in the front to hold it in. And then sometimes I think they just like to stick their tongues out at me....:biggrin1:


----------

